# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  [سؤال] ما سبب نزول سورة الكهف ؟

## عبدالملك السبيعي

ذكر الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي في درس تفسير أن لسورة الكهف سبب نزول لا يصح عند المحدثين  .. 
فهل هذا السبب هو ما جاء أن الكفار ذهبوا إلى اليهود فقالوا لهم اسألوا محمدا ثلاثة أسئلة ... الخ ؟

(قد ذكر محمد بن إسحاق سبب نزول هذه السورة الكريمة، فقال: حدثني شيخ من أهل مصر قدم علينا منذ بضع وأربعين سنة، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس قال: بعثت قريش النضر بن الحارث، وعقبة بن أبي مُعَيط، إلى أحبار يهود بالمدينة،... ) تفسير ابن كثير



أرجو الإفادة

----------


## عمر الغسانى

فى باب التفسير
لا نلتزم بالصحة كما فى باب الأحكام
هذا الخبر يصح فى بابى التفسير و التاريخ
و لا يحتج به عند المحدثين
و الله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

> فى باب التفسير
> لا نلتزم بالصحة كما فى باب الأحكام
> هذا الخبر يصح فى بابى التفسير و التاريخ
> و لا يحتج به عند المحدثين
> و الله أعلم


عفواً أخي الفاضل.. من أنتم الذين قررتم هذا الكلام؟!!
ثم هل يصح أن نقول لمتنٍ تحقق ضعف سنده: صحيحٌ في باب التاريخ والتفسير؟!!
كلامك في المشاركة قليل، لكن فيه نظر كثير كبير.. يرجى تحريره غفر الله لك.

الكلام عن العمل بالحديث الضعيف _ عموماً _ مبسوطٌ في غير ما موضع، وشروطه الدقيقة الحساسة مبثوثة معروفة.. فليراجع.

وبالنسبة للسبب المسئول عنه؛ فنعم قد قيل أنه سببٌ لنزول أوائل سورة الكهف، وهذا لا يثبت ولا يصح؛ بل القصة كلها لا تثبت ولا تصح، تفرد بنقل هذا يونس بن بكير، عن محمد بن إسحاق.. وكفى بسقوط السند والرواية معاً وجود هاذين الاثنين فيه مجتمعين.. ناهيك عن الراوي المجهول فيه.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أحسن الله إليك شيخنا الفاضل التميمي

----------


## عمر الغسانى

أخى السكران
عند النظر تحرى الأدلة
هل قرأت مقدمة اللسان ؟
يكفينى ما بها دليلا
و بعدها لا تعليق

----------


## السكران التميمي

قرأتها أخي الكريم وأعرفها حق المعرفة.. لكن هل تعتقد أنك أنتَ فهمتها حق الفهم؟!!

أخي العزيز.. هذا الموضوع _ أعني العمل بالحديث الضعيف _ من الوضوح وتوافر الأقوال عليه وفيه = بحيث لا يحصل معه خبطٌ ولا لبسٌ أصلا.
وهل رجعت إلى أقوال نفس الحافظ رحمه الله في غير مقدمة اللسان؟!

شروط هذا الباب حساسة قوية؛ قد ذكرها أهل الحديث بما لا يدع مجالاً لقولٍ آخر فيه.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

احسن الله اليك اخي التميمي على الفائدة لكن قد يكون قصد الاخ عمر انه في باب التفسير والتاريخ اذا ذكر المصنف السند فقد برئت الذمة والخبير بمعرفة الرجال والرواة يمكنه تمييز الصحيح من غيره لكن ذكر غير الحافظ ابن كثير من ان  ابن إسحاق ذكر-  الروض الانف للسهيلي - (إرسال قريش النضر بن الحارث وعقبة بن أبي معيط إلى يهود وما رجعا به من عندهم من الفصل بينهم وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألوه عن الأمور الثلاثة التي قالت اليهود : إن أخبركم بها فهو نبي وإلا فهو متقول فقال لهم سأخبركم غدا ، ولم يقل إن شاء الله فأبطأ عنه الوحي في قول ابن إسحاق خمسة عشر يوما ، وفي    سير التيمي وموسى بن عقبة أن الوحي إنما أبطأ عنه ثلاثة أيام ثم جاء جبريل بسورة الكهف ) .
على ان القران منه ما نزل لغير سبب ومنه القصص لاجل العبرة وبعض ايات الاحكام والناسخ والمنسوخ وايات الوعيد والوعد ذكره صاحب لباب النقول -السيوطي - 
اقول اختيارك للاسئلة دليل على معرفة وخبرة ودراية .

----------


## عمر الغسانى

سيدى السكران
صدقت أن الموضوع حساس و يحتاج الى خبرة عاليه و دراية
لذا فأنا أحتاج فعلا إلى فتح تلك المناظرة معك
(هل نأخذ بالحديث ضعيف السند فى التفسير و التاريخ ؟)
إذا قبلت
يمكننا فتح هذا الموضوع معا
و لنقارع الحجة بالحجة
و على الله قصد السبيل

----------


## السكران التميمي

ولم تصر على جعل الأمر مناظرة أخي الفاضل وكأننا في ساحة قتال؟!
نتدارس فنعم؛ أما نتناظر فلا. فسامحني..

وعلى كل أخي: الحديث الضعيف (ضعيف) سواء كان في تفسير أو تاريخ أو غيرهما.. فلن يصيره وروده في أحدهما صحيحاً أو حسنا، فسيبقى ضعيفاً.
تبقى مسألة ما إذا ورد في غير الأحكام والعقائد؛ متى نمشي الكلام الذي فيه، ونعمل بما به من غير إلزام؟
فهذا هو الأمر الذي تصدى له أهل الحديث بالقوة والحسبان والحزم؛ فقرروا له شروطاً يعرض عليها؛ فإن توفرت فيه وإلا ضرب به عرض الحائط.. ومع هذا منهم فهو يبقى (حديث ضعيف) مهما كان.

----------


## مواسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى
أستغفر الله على التطاول في موضوع شائك
لكن في نظري الشخصي فإن تساهل العلماء الكبير مع الأحاديث الضعيفة في غير أحكام العبادات كانت له آثار سلبية كبيرة، يمكن ملاحظتها على الخصوص في انتشار مجموعة من المعتقدات الخاطئة بل والفاسدة، وأفكار الشعودة التي يلامس بعضها الشرك والكفر والعياد بالله.
صحيح أن العلماء تساهلوا في بعض الروايات والقصص التي، رغم ضعف إسنادها وصحتها، قد تساهم في التهديب والتربية وما إلى ذلك، غير أن هذا التساهل فتح الباب أمام الإسرائيليات وبعض الروايات الموضوعة والفاسدة. أعتقد أن على علماء الحديث إعادة النظر في هذه القاعدة.
والله الموفق وبه نستعين
وصلى الله على الحبيب وآله وصحبه الأطهار الطيبين.

----------


## عمر الغسانى

التعامل مع الضعيف بتلك العصبية
صبغة الظاهريين
و لا أظنكم كذلك
كثير من الضعيف إن أنكرناه
سقط معه ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة
مع وقائع أشهر من أن تحتاج إثبات
لن نستسلم لدعوى متنطعى المعاصرين لإنكار ثوابت الإسلام
قريبا أخى السكران سأفتح الموضوع للمدارسة (حسب تعبيرك)
و سترى بالمتون
عجبا
هذا وعد

----------


## السكران التميمي

> كثير من الضعيف إن أنكرناه
> سقط معه ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة


!!!
أخشى يا أخي (الغساني) أنك لم تضبط مصطلح [الضعيف] أصلاً.




> قريبا أخى السكران سأفتح الموضوع للمدارسة (حسب تعبيرك)
> و سترى بالمتون
> عجبا
> هذا وعد


ننتظر على خير أخي الفاضل.

----------


## صالح الطريف

في سورة الكهف 4 قصص هي مقصود السورة وهي :
1ـ قصة اصحاب الكهف وبعدها جاء أمر الله بحبس النفس في مجالس الذكر في قوله تعالى :" واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم ... الآية "
2ـ قصة الرجل المؤمن الذي يزور الناس ويذكرهم بالله ، حيث زار صاحب الجنتين وذكره بالله وبين له أصل خلقه نعم الله عليه ... وهذه سسنة مفقودة من زماننا هذا إلا من رحم الله من أحباب أمتي .
3ـ قصة الخضر مع موسى عليهما السلام حيث الرحلة في طلب العلم والقيام بالجولات العالمية في كل بلدان العالم حيث يكون هناك مهاجرون وأنصار ... 
4ـ قصة ذو القرنين ـ والذي قيل أنه عمر 200 سنة ورحلته الإيمانية العالمية حيث جاب الأرض مشرقا ومغربا من أجل إقامة دين الله ، وهذه سنة مفقودة أيضا في زماننا هذا ...!!!!
هذا ماتيسر حول هذه السورة العظيمة التي أمرنا بقراءتها كل جمعة ...
وملخصها 4 أعمال هي : إقامة مجالس الإيمان والزيارات والجولات المقامية والانتقالية والخروج لإقامة دين الله .

----------

